# Help: Strumey Archer S-RF3 119mm OLD/32H



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Ive been trying to find this specific hub. The SA catalog has a model number # IHS3F.QCSA.AA3. 

If anyone can help it would most appreciated. Thanks


----------



## scooby214 (Oct 15, 2011)

I couldn't find one stateside, either, so I ended up getting the 36H 127mm OLD S-RF3, with a 175mm axle. My chromoly frame was easy enough to respace to 127mm.

Soma sells the Iggy 3 speed and 5 speed wheels. They are both spaced to 119mm. The 5 speed uses the S-RF5 hub, which comes spaced at 119mm. I believe their 3 speed uses the same S-RF3 hub I have, but is respaced to an OLD of 119mm.

If you need an entire wheelset, you can find a complete Soma Iggy 3 wheelset for less than $300 on Amazon.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

There are configurations in all the hub gear manufacturers' catalogs that are orderable in quantity by OEMs but you never see in the aftermarket. I've only seen 28 hole and 36 hole versions of Sturmey's std. three speeds available for individual sale.

jd


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thanks*

for the info and other options. Bought a dawes SST/MTA frame and would like to build it up as a 2 or 3 spd. Looks like im going the 2 spd kickback route.


----------

